# New Sub-Forum



## lizap (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks to Brian for giving us a new Hyatt sub-forum. It will greatly benefit those of us who visit the forum frequently.


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Yes, thanks Brian!!!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 21, 2017)

Three cheers to Brian! TUG is awesome, and Brian, you're a big reason why.


----------



## wilma (Jun 21, 2017)

Yeah!


----------



## LurkerBee (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2017)

Glad to see that Hyatt owners now have a forum of their own!


----------



## sts1732 (Jun 21, 2017)

let me add my thanks..............TO BRIAN............


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you, Brian.


----------



## Panina (Jun 21, 2017)

Glad to see it, thanks


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 21, 2017)

it is now harder to find from the main menu


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 22, 2017)

DazedandConfused said:


> it is now harder to find from the main menu


On the contrary, you can click directly through from the BBS home page. Just look for the "All Other Timeshare Systems" forum as you normally would. Right below it are two direct links--one for DRI, and ta daaaa!--one called "Hyatt Vacation Club". Click on the link and you're in the new forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 22, 2017)

alternatively since its a new feature and many might not know about it, at the top and bottom of any page on the forum is a "quick navigation" link...its shown here in the red circle:






when clicking this it will display a quick overview of the entire site with all the forums available to click on instantly to take you there making navigation quick and easy for anyone!


----------



## Sapper (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks Brian


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 22, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> On the contrary, you can click directly through from the BBS home page. Just look for the "All Other Timeshare Systems" forum as you normally would. Right below it are two direct links--one for DRI, and ta daaaa!--one called "Hyatt Vacation Club". Click on the link and you're in the new forum.



That link was not there when I last checked, but I am glad to see it now


----------



## planzfortomorrow (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks Brian!!!!  It's so much easier to find all the hyatt related posts now.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice!  New tools!  Gotta love that!  Thought I clicked on everything.  Apparently not.......


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2017)

So who is the Hyatt forum moderator?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 22, 2017)

there is no official moderator (or me, if we want to be specific) while the forum is in this stage.  if it takes off and becomes more popular...we can certainly assign one!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 23, 2017)

Brian, I'm not even a Hyatt owner but I'm very interested in purchasing a Hyatt and I'm excited to see this sub forum. Thank you for setting this up


----------



## cafeirene (Jun 23, 2017)

Thank you, and I hope to maybe see some sightings here since I got the impression folks weren't bothering to post the Hyatt ones in the distressed/sightings general. When folks DO share, it helps those of us who are always hoping for a Kaanapali  stay to have hope.... ;-)


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2017)

cafeirene said:


> Thank you, and I hope to maybe see some sightings here since I got the impression folks weren't bothering to post the Hyatt ones in the distressed/sightings general. When folks DO share, it helps those of us who are always hoping for a Kaanapali  stay to have hope.... ;-)


You won't see sightings here. Those are restricted to the Sightings forum, they can't be posted in the general forums and must be in the members only section. You may not be seeing many because there just aren't very many?


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 23, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Brian, I'm not even a Hyatt owner but I'm very interested in purchasing a Hyatt and I'm excited to see this sub forum. Thank you for setting this up


+1 here also. Have been lurking for awhile now to get a better understanding of the Hyatt system. This makes it much more convenient.  Thanks bunches!!

May need to ask Mods to change my TUG handle.


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 23, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> +1 here also. Have lurking for awhile now to get a better understanding of the Hyatt system. This makes it much more convenient.  Thanks bunches!!
> 
> May need to ask Mods to change my TUG handle.


How about HyaBella!!!


----------



## DAman (Jun 23, 2017)

Or BellaHyatt.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 24, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> +1 here also. Have lurking for awhile now to get a better understanding of the Hyatt system. This makes it much more convenient.  Thanks bunches!!
> 
> May need to ask Mods to change my TUG handle.


No need to lurk, Bella. Just come right in to our shiny new forum through the front door, grab a spot of tea or a cold one (whatever's your pleasure), and join us. There's good company here, and you're always welcome.


----------



## cafeirene (Jun 24, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> You won't see sightings here. Those are restricted to the Sightings forum, they can't be posted in the general forums and must be in the members only section. You may not be seeing many because there just aren't very many?


Actually in a moment of optimism I spotted a 4 night stay for early September just after I posted here, and grabbed it.... but yes, I always check the sightings/distressed forum.


----------



## youppi (Jun 24, 2017)

Why the group name is Hyatt Vacation Club and not Hyatt Residence Club like the web site http://www.hyattresidenceclub.com) ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2017)

youppi said:


> Why the group name is Hyatt Vacation Club and not Hyatt Residence Club like the web site http://www.hyattresidenceclub.com) ?


Good question, I noticed that when I put together the list of resorts.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 24, 2017)

TUGBrian set it up that way, but the technically correct name is Hyatt Residence Club. Hyatt Vacation Club is the name Hyatt has given to their rental program of weeks offered by Hyatt Residence Club owners.


----------

